# Castle - One photo per post



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE OLITE, ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cheverny France


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Alot of these are palaces and family homes, not castles. Great pictures though.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

in France, Cheverny and Vaux-le-Viconte are called "châteaux". even Versailles is a château. 

but mont saint michel is not a castle hno:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*Egeskov Castle, Denmark*








pic by _The Carlos_ from flickr.com


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

TRAKOSCAN CASTLE, CROATIA









_from deymosD, flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Grad Rihemberk,Slovenia*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Frankopan Castle in Ogulin, Croatia*


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff Castle Wales Uk


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Thun Castle, Thun, Switzerland


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Rigersburg Castle, Rigersburg, Austria


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Werfen Castle, Salzburg, Austria


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice shots, but most of these are palaces and not proper castles.


...as somebody said already before. 

Many are either palaces from a later age or imitation castles. Not from the middle ages at all.


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Ljubljana castle*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> *ALCAZAR DE SEGOVIA, ESPAÑA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is my favorite castle anywhere, beautiful structure, awesome setting, amazing fortified town, incredible interiors, and it was impenetrable.


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

VELIKI TABOR, CROATIA








_From Iva P, Flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Frankopan castle in Kraljevica, Croatia*


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Schwerin Castle:









source: flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Heidelberg Castle:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Castle Solitude:









source: flickr


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Sigmaringen Castle:









source: flickr


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

VARAZDIN CASTLE, CROATIA









_from shimodas, flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE LOARRE, ESPAÑA*









Here The kingdom of heaven was filmed

from flickr.com


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Nasice, Croatia*


----------



## artursiwy91 (Jan 24, 2007)

Moszna in Upper Silesia, In this castle lived family von Tiele-Winckler.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I went to school in Sigmaringen ^^

Castle Loket, Czech Republic:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Nohing says what a castle should be more than Harlech, sitting on a rock with one side once accessed only by the sea, for me its all about defence. Wales UK


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Celje Castle,Slovenia*


----------



## earthbound (Feb 25, 2008)

*Karlstejn Castle, Czech Republic*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BUTRÓN, ESPAÑA*










from flickr.com


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Grimani, San Vincente, Istria, Croatia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Serralunga d'Alba (Cuneo), Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2147/2464870846_70b8d1fa08_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Torrechiara (Parma), Emilia-Romagna, Italia* 









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2672289598_c4bd70858a_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Duino (Trieste), Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2167/2466666443_010ba4f25b_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Sforza Castle, Milan, Lombardia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3465/3179525645_555e99e074_b.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Caerphilly castle, second largest in Europe and has a tower that leans more than Pisa. Wales UK


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Fenis, Valle d'Aosta, Italia*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2115/1642224760_24881fc0e4_b.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Arundel Castle. England UK


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Raglan Castle, Wales UK


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Toblino (Trento), Trentino-Alto Adige, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3147/2974759473_cb02f668a3_b.jpg


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Edinburgh Castle. Scotland UK


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Durham Castle. England UK


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Castle Coch. Wales UK


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Catajo, Battaglia Terme (Padova), Veneto, Italia*









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/22/34302999_89935edc73_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*ALCAZAR DE TOLEDO, ESPAÑA*










from flickr.com


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Paraggi, Santa Margherita Ligure (Genova), Liguria, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3389/3294756601_d7d8573125_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ricasoli Castle, Brolio in Chianti (Siena), Toscana, Italia*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2213/1816773962_b67d0ee2b8_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rock of Gradara (Pesaro e Urbino), Marche, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3164/2992306796_c1a6738373_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Albornozian Rock of Spoleto (Perugia), Umbria, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3087/2839888392_9558f6db3a_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Spanish Castle, L'Aquila, Abruzzo, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3102/2553054237_0575141e20_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Ninfa (Latina), Lazio, Italia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/171/475581070_47ae0047d1_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Termoli (Campobasso), Molise, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3282/3001601729_c38c6d79d4_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castel del Monte, Andria, Puglia, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/2804752223_6209969337_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Norman Castle, Melfi (Potenza), Basilicata, Italia*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1030/1352616780_f4ef7aa24c_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*St. Elmo's Castle (on hilltop) and Maschio Angioino (sea level), Napoli, Campania, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3432/3236589630_bd81fd29ee_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Frederick's Castle, Roseto Capo Spulico (Cosenza), Calabria, Italia*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2209/2168487117_5ab9c4fa60_b.jpg


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

i love castles


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ventimiglia Castle, Caccamo (Palermo), Sicilia, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3351/3284004447_583802fc08_o.jpg


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Awesome photos everyone!


I'm going to show some more German examples later on.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Casteddu or Castle Quarter, Cagliari, Sardegna, Italia*









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1324/1019029780_f29d514f6e_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Regions in Italy expired (20)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Castle Schwalbennest (Swallow's Nest), Crimea*

.








by flickr



It's built after the model of *medieval Rhine castles* by a German baron.


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Donji Miholjac, Croatia*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kutjevo, Croatia*


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Grad Mirna,Slovenia*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO TEMPLARIO DE PONFERRADA-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BELLVER-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE CLAVIJO-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PEÑAFIEL-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE SIMANCAS-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE LA MOTA-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE CUELLAR-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MANZANARES EL REAL-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MANQUEOSPESE-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ALMANSA-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MALPICA DE TAJO-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE FRIAS-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE TAMARIT-ESPAÑA*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*KASTEEL HET STEEN-BELGIË*









from flickr.com


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*KASTEEL GENT-BELGIË*









from flickr.com


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

Union.SLO said:


> _Grad Predjama, Slovenija_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow,this one is really extraordinary!


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Nehaj above Senj, CROATIA









_from Paco CT, flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Valençay - France


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Ozalj, Croatia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Chantilly - France


----------



## Nneznajka (Apr 19, 2008)

zazo said:


> *KASTEEL MIRANDA-BELGIË*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



scary :shifty: :evil: :devil:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

some castles in Rhineland-Palatinate (Germany)

Castle Ehrenfels


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Katz


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Pfalzgrafenstein


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Royal Hunting Castle of Stupinigi (Torino), Piemonte, Italia*

Many flickrfriends ask for a definition of Castle. 
The following is the Palazzina di Caccia (Little Hunting House) of Stupinigi, just out of Turin. The Hunting Residence is surely not "little", except it was so defined for its grace. 
Guides in foreign languages (namely english, french, german) often call it *Hunting Castle of Stupinigi* though, for in those languages official or posh residences kept even after the age of renaissance the name _Castle_ (or _Château_ or _Schloss_) once used to design a fortress later turned into a residence, while in different languages - like italian - Villa or Palazzo usually replaced the former name _Castello_.
Hope you enjoy it. 










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/17/91090121_1544d8aaae_b.jpg


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Eltz


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Schönburg









photos by flickr


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

i've always thought germany was touristically underrated... this thread is an obvious confirmation...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Montpoupon - France


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> i've always thought germany was touristically underrated... this thread is an obvious confirmation...


I definitely share your view. I wandered Germany in the 90s.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Château de Pierrefonds - France


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Hvar, Croatia









_from marttij, flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Nogent le Rotrou - France


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Haut-Koenigsbourg - France


----------



## ExtraMuros (Apr 12, 2008)

Duingt Castle, on the lake of Annecy, France









Flickr, Emily the kitten


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Colleoni Castle in Malpaga, Cavernago (Bergamo), Lombardia, Italia*

Another castle, Belonged to condottiero Bartolomeo Colleoni,surrounded by a farming village, untouched by time. Inside, an importan cycle of reinaissance frescoes.









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/0/05/Malpaga1.jpg/350px-Malpaga1.jpg


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

One of my favourite castles in Spain:

Castillo de Peñafiel, Valladolid, Castilla y León.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Carcassone - France*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> Ok, Martounet! Your castle is castle enough!


:lol: thanks :hammer: :hahaha:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Dubovac-Karlovac, Croatia*


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

*Leine Castle, Hannover, Germany*










source:flickr


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

*Marienburg Castle, Near Hannover, Germany*










source:flickr


----------



## andydie (Oct 18, 2007)

*Herrenhausen Castle, Hannover, Germany*










source: flickr


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Marusevec, Croatia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

LA ROQUE-GAGEAC : Château de la Malartrie - France


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Carcassonne is a monster of a castle!

Germany: Castle Werenwag, Baden-Württemberg


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Neideck, Frankonia


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Castle Trifels, Pfälzer Forest


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

foggy Neuschwanstein, Bavaria


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

friedemann said:


> Carcassonne is a monster of a castle!


It rather is a fortified city. The actual Château is only some part of it.
But it's still amazing of course. But totally overrunned by annyoing tourists & contains nothing but souvenir shops.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Pergine Valsugana (Trento), Trentino-Alto Adige, Italia*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3107/3134062450_33efd03639_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

erbse said:


> It rather is a fortified city. The actual Château is only some part of it.
> But it's still amazing of course. But totally overrunned by annyoing tourists & contains nothing but souvenir shops.


Quote. 
Martounet correctly included the Castle of Carcassone. If I were Brisavoine  I'd censore the excessive length of his pic.
As a note on Carcassonne, it was hardly restored in the xix century, thence the slight fairy-tale look. Wonderful nevertheless. Yet I like the unrestored walled town of Aigues-Mortes better off.
And as about tourists, well, it's no way a different issue from Rothenburg ob der Tauber or San Gimignano or Dubrovnik: too many, in too narrow a place, giving a **** to history.


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

May I suggest you,VittorioTauber to post some of the castles in Valle D'Aosta region, if you find them!.... it's plenty of castles overthere!!!!
Actually I can't do it..... Sorry!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> Quote.
> Martounet correctly included the Castle of Carcassone. If I were Brisavoine  I'd censore the excessive length of his pic.
> As a note on Carcassonne, it was hardly restored in the xix century, thence the slight fairy-tale look. Wonderful nevertheless. Yet I like the unrestored walled town of Aigues-Mortes better off.
> And as about tourists, well, it's no way a different issue from Rothenburg ob der Tauber or San Gimignano or Dubrovnik: too many, in too narrow a place, giving a **** to history.


fortunately you're not brisavoine :lol:

and of course you're right for tourists generally speaking... but erbse is totally wrong, though; there are many things to visit, you can eat delicious quality food inside the fortified city, such as cassoulet :nuts: , and contrary to many single castles there is a real life in the fortified place, not only souvenir shops. i personally know a great antique dealer in carcassonne. so please erbse look more carefully before being so critical...


----------



## mykonos77 (Jan 17, 2009)

A small part of the Castle in Rhodes (Palace of the GrandMaster) Old Town:


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Fortress Marienberg, Germany:









source


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Fenis (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Gradara Castle (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello Odescalchi, Bracciano (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Torrechiara (Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio, great work, but if you stroll the previous pages you can see the latest 4 castles have already been posted from the very same outlook.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> brisavoine would love that :nocrook: :rock: :naughty: or maybe an italian guy, because there are so many italian castles here :nuts: :lol:


:| Any hint? :nono:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:blahblah: hint... you even post same castles twice! :angel:  :lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

What castles twice?


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Gradara Castle i think :crazy2:


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i love castles


----------



## ivan_ri (Jun 13, 2007)

*Trakošćan castle, Croatia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> Gradara Castle i think :crazy2:


Well, I posted it before Pincio, but I posted just one pic.:angel1:


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle Grobnik, Croatia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> Well, I posted it before Pincio, but I posted just one pic.:angel1:


i was talking of italian guys, generally speaking :lol: rhetoric battle :banana: :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Velenjski grad, Slovenija*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Hrvatska Kostajnica, Croatia
*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Veliki Tabor, Croatia*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Saulovec, Croatia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castelvecchio di Stupinigi, Nichelino (Torino), Piemonte, Italia*

Only 150 m ahead of the Palazzina di Caccia, quite unknown (no better image avaiable).









From Live Search Maps


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Stari grad, Slovenija*


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Bosiljevo, Croatia*

by Mountman


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Grad Kamen, Slovenija*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Guidi Castle, Poppi (Arezzo), Toscana, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2087/1682386442_9e5eefca0d_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rock of San Leo (Pesaro e Urbino), Marche, Italia*

The town was formerly known as _Montefeltro_, toponym now standing for the whole area roughly corresponding to the province of Pesaro and Urbino.










Resized from http://www.flickr.com/photos/kilpoldir/2984033859/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Grimani Sorlini Castle, Montegalda (Vicenza), Veneto, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/2840078622_043e327de8_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Lower Castle, Marostica (Vicenza), Veneto, Italia*

As seen from the Upper Castle.










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2231/2396772745_6e328b043a_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Upper Castle and Town Walls, Marostica (Vicenza), Veneto, Italia*

Viewed from the Lower Castle (check the entrance obelisks).










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3290/3013813382_f780da26b7_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia*

Rebuilt after an earthquake in the XVI century as a magnificent Palazzo, it hosts now a magnificent museum of art and history.
The arch on the left of the pic is the threshold of the gothic arcades (not in picture) climbing from Piazza della Loggia (shadowed in this pic) to the lawn of the Castle's square.









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3446/3188392487_16dd88e677_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wolfsthurn Castle, Mareta/Mareit, Vipiteno/Sterzing (Bolzano/Bozen) Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol, Italia*

Only barock castle in Alto Adige/Suedtirol.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/3086739214_e2e944b8c1_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Donnafugata (Ragusa) Sicilia, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/3030264422_a1c84ba57d_o.jpg


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Amazing walled city of Avila, love it


----------



## finkelstein (Mar 13, 2009)

I very much like castles. Great collection here


----------



## Krpan (Dec 26, 2006)

*Turjak,Slovenia*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello Estense (Ferrara, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello Brolio, Chianti (Tuscany, Italy)*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Castello della Pietra - Vobbia (Liguria, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*S. Salvatore Castle, Susegana (Treviso), Veneto, Italia*

Amid grapes that will become _prosecco_. Cheers!










:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Italian Castle n. 100 in this thread. Only 19.900 italian castles remaining. Move on!

:carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot::carrot:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3132/2295777057_a759f27816_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Reggia di Caserta (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Venaria Reale (Turin, Italy) - Diana's Gallery*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Grézan - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Royal Castle of Venaria (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2245/1673067156_23f493a2fe_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Falletti Castle of Barolo (Cuneo), Piemonte, Italia*

If the name reminds you of barolo wine, you're defnitely in it! 










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1370/1061489528_d3c2d1a99c_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello del Roccolo (Piemonte, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Racconigi Castle - MARGARIA REALE (Turin, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Montiglio Monferrato (Asti), Piemonte, Italia*

Why so many castles from Piedmont? Maybe because they're a plenty over there, surely because Piedmont is one of the places I know and love best.










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/207/441886895_c6f5082576_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Valentino Castle (Turin, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Medieval Castle (Turin, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Acaja Castle of Fossano (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*
Nice place I lived in for a while, time ago (the town I mean, not the castle).










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3203489620/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Royal Castle of La Mandria, Venaria Reale (Torino), Piemonte Italia *
Venaria Reale fell out of grace at the end of the XVIII century: too much etiquette. La Mandria was then built as a rustic venue in a natural park and refurbished with more intimate interiors. 
Restoration still undergoing in this take (about 2 years ago).









From live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Pacentro (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/3080978912_2852ebd3d4_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Roccascalegna (Chieti) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2109/2490714470_959df2119d_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Caldora Castle of Vasto (Chieti) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/128/405572611_f2b3ca78ba_o.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:nuts: too many italian castles! :hammer: :crazy:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Piccolomini Castle of Balsorano (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3100/2910158332_4b0a7e0e15_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Angevine Castle of Crecchio (Chieti) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3200611611/sizes/o/


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Langeais - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> :nuts: too many italian castles! :hammer: :crazy:


True. We have too many castles.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château du Val - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Visconti Castle of Grazzano Visconti (Piacenza), Emilia-Romagna, Italia*

Real gothic castle and barock park around which a neo-medieval farming village was built early in the 20th century, rather a sort of utopy than a disneyan fake.










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/182/440083349_9b3e68c5ac_o.jpg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

Castle of Drivenik, Croatia


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle of Gornja Bistra, Croatia*










Source of photo here


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Tarasp Castle, Switzerland


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Sion Castle, Sion, Switzerland









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Foix Castle, Foix, France









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Montségur Castle, Ariege, France









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Château de Bon Repos, Grenoble, France









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Oberfalkenstein Castle, Austria










(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Hohenschwangau Castle, Hohenschwangau, Germany









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Burg Hohenwerfen, Salzburg, Austria









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Beseno Castle, Trentino, Italy









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

San Marino Castle, San Marino









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Palmyra Castle, Syria









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Aragonese Castle, Italy 









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Krak des Chevaliers, Homs, Syria








(Flickr)


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Grad Podsreda, Slovenija*


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Lanjaron Castle, Lanjaron, Spain









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Castillo de Loarre, Huesca, Spain









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Castillo de Olvera, Andalusia, Spain


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Moorish Castle, Lanjaron, Spain









(Flickr)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Scaligero Castle, Soave (Verona) Veneto, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2047/1799916937_2146cbb990_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castelvecchio and Scaligero Bridge, Verona, Veneto, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2900933407_ecec6d4d9e_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Visconti Castle of Tolcinasco, Pieve Emanuele (Milano), Lombardia, Italia*

The reverse side of San Vito di Fagnano (# 465) and Buccinasco (#467) Castles (within Parco Agricolo Sud Milano as well): Tolcinasco is now the Country Club of a Golf Course, while the cascina, or farm, that once hosted the peasants' homes, the cattle stables, and the tools rooms, has been turned into an exclusive residence of Greater Milan Urban Area.
I like better S. Vito and Buccinasco though, since they didn't lose their original agricultural calling.










http://www.volovisione.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/tolcinasco1.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Visconti Castle of Cassino Scanasio, Rozzano (Milano) Lombardia Italia*

Like the previous four castles in Parco Agricolo Sud Milan Area (S. Vito di Fagnano #465, Buccinasco #467, Cusago #479, Tolcinasco #483), Scanasio was a farming unit too. 
With the _social_ collapse of agriculture soon after WWII, the Farm was divided up, so now the Farming Village barely pops out at a first glimpse. The castle strongly wants a restoration. A highway ramp passes about 70 m nearby. 
It's the development, stupid. 
Sh*t.

Free Image Hosting [xs.to]

http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/1814050.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Macconago, Milano, Lombardia, Italia*

The farming compound of Macconago (here the castle, now a private mansion) is undergoing restoration in order to become part of CERBA project (Centro europeo ricerca biomedica avanzata or European center for biomedical enhanced research).


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Never heard about this


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Avio (Trento, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello Stradivari (Castell'Arquato, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rocca Roveresca (Senigallia, Marche - Italy)*


----------



## surnamedt (Mar 16, 2009)

Now way like a new way!
http://sourceradix.com/h22.html
Hardly anyone minds.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Great posts.
Great pix BTW.


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Monbazillac - France*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Grad Snežnik, Slovenija*


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle of Keglevic, Gorica, Croatia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Tours de Merle - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Acquaviva Castle, Nardò (Lecce) Puglia, Italia*

Side view.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3272/2329968299_f818252066_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Caetani Castle, Sermoneta (Latina) Lazio, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11647175


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Piccolomini Castle, Ortucchio (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*










http://http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/9408422.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Beynac - France*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

very good places


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Fort Lalatte - France


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Morando Attendolo Bolognini Castle, Sant'Angelo Lodigiano (Lodi) Lombardia, Italia*

Inner court. 










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/251/452973309_04f07a77c5_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Gualino Castle, Cereseto Monferrato (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia *










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9033986.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Rocamadour - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Spessa, Capriva (Udine) Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2014/2513124923_2922fb7880_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château d'Olhain - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Carrafa Castle, Santa Severina (Crotone) Calabria, Italia*

Catch it if you can...










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5162243.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Martounet said:


> *Château d'Olhain - France*


Oh Lucky swans...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Manderen - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Odescalchi Orsini Castle and J.P. Getty's Villa, Palo Laziale, Ladispoli (Roma) Lazio, Italia*

Dolce Vita by the shore.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/15063300.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Loreto Island, Lake Iseo (Brescia) Lombardia, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/2852231727_3de35441b2_b.jpg


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Castillo de san felipe de Barajas - Cartagena, Colombia*


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

*Castillo Marroquin - Chia, Colombia*


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

* Museo El Castillo - Medellin, Colombia*


----------



## sky_zero (Mar 11, 2009)

I Like it
great!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Schwetzingen Schloß - Germany


----------



## julioypunto (Aug 18, 2008)

Amazing pictures!! thanks everyone for posting!!!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Sceaux - France


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Bran - Roumania*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Vajdahunyad - Hungary*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Falaise - France*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

* Bojnice Castle - Slovakia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Trenčín Castle - Slovakia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Turaida Castle - Latvia


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Narva Castle - Estonia*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

* Trakai Castle - Lituania*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Frederiksborg - Danemark*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Kalmar Castle - Sweden*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Olavinlinna - Finland*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Heeswijk castle - Netherlands*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Akershus Fortress - Norway*


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castillo de Santa Barbara, Sax - Spain


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Baba Vida - Bulgaria*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Dieppe - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Lagopesole, Avigliano (Potenza) Basilicata, Italia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/49/131781207_6b92b33c5f_o.jpg


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> Castillo de Santa Barbara, Sax - Spain


wow looks iike the moon belongs to this castle


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Martounet said:


> * Trakai Castle - Lituania*


beautiful


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Discu said:


> It's not a trick. It's
> Hohenzollern castle, Germany
> 
> 
> ...


wow looks like hogwarts


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Tabiano (Piacenza) Emilia-Romagna, Italia*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1057/1239239037_778e717bf3_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Boiardo Rock, Scandiano (Reggio Emilia) Emilia-Romagna, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2361/1669661774_36a7214eba_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Corenno Plinio (Lecco) Lombardia, Italia*

Lake Como.










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/76/172039773_29daff93ed_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Isola Maggiore, Lake Trasimeno (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*

Isle in a lake. Background: Castiglione del Lago's Castle (see pic #564).










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/89/320582081_e9f4e8f157_b.jpg


----------



## PeterFalk (Jan 18, 2009)

Bernburg castle, Bernburg, Saxony-Anhalt, Germany


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Castiglione del Lago (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*

Lake Trasimeno.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10522419.jpg


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Castillo de Uruela - Spain


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Ruspoli Castle over Lake Nemi (or Diana), Nemi (Roma) Lazio, Italia*

In the heart of 'Castelli Romani' area, which explains a lot.










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/229/466155183_c3a7fa240d_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle Gandolfo (Pope's Summer Residence), Castel Gandolfo (Roma) Italia*

Scroll the image to seize seaside to lakeside view (Lake Albano). Town named after the Residence. Castelli Romani Area, Greater Rome.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Cervelletta Castle, Roma, Italia*

Mirabilia Urbis. A dilapidated minor Castle just a handful of miles before the City Walls. Much within today's Rome, inside Valley of Aniene Park. Recently purchased by the City Council, restoration in progress. 










Cropped from Windows live maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Marco Simone, Roma, Italia*

Do not trespass. The exclusive suburban home of fashion designer Laura Biagiotti is a medieval-renaissance castle built upon a roman Villa. A Golf course (same owner, needless to say) was designed around the venue. 
Posh. Home is where money is.










Cropped from Live search maps


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Uruela Castle is scaring :shifty:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castel Porziano's Presidential Residence, Roma, Italia*

Huge pinewood till the shores of Ostia. Next opening?










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Porto, Roma, Italia*

Between Trajan's octagonal harbour and the Canal of Fiumicino. It was the residence of the Cardinal of Porto's diocese.










from live search maps


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Suscinio - France*


----------



## Fulbahar (Mar 20, 2009)

Although public photography of the interior is not permitted, [1] it is the most 
photographed ... [3] About 1.3 million people visit annually, with up to 6000 
per day in the summer. .... "Neuschwanstein Castle - One Of The Worlds Most 
Beautiful". ... Post a question - any question - to the WikiAnswers community


----------



## Fulbahar (Mar 20, 2009)

Fort Niagara, post on the southern shore of Lake Ontario, ... The name used 
today, "The French Castle" was not used until the 19th Century. ... typically 
two hundred acres per, in Upper Canada and some were sustained in the early 
years ... National Park Service and Accompanying 23 photos, exteriors and 
interiors. ...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Leros - Greece*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BELVÍS DE MONROY castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VALDERROBRES castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PEÑÍSCOLA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VILLAFAMÉS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE TRUJILLO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MORELLA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE GUADAMUR castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE TREVEJO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de la Brède - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle and Bridge of Vulci (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://fotografie.enzorosso.com/varie/i_varie2/var115.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Abbey-Castle, Grottaferrata (Roma) Lazio, Italia*

St. Nilus' Orthodox Abbey in a castle just outside Rome. Only east-west religious nexus for centuries until recently.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3105/2787434321_25e72ff2d9_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*San Gaudenzio Castle, near Voghera (Pavia) Lombardia, Italia*

Typical Po Valley farming village (borgo or cascina) designed around a castle (or a Villa or Palazzo).










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3174/2668081544_119533aef2_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Piovera (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1212/1195575715_cb0a2b1703_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château du Hohlandsbourg - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Falconara, Butera (Caltanissetta) Sicilia, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3594/3334618023_c184284780_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Massafra (Taranto) Puglia, Italia*










http://www.ressa.it/sfondi/1024/massafra-castello.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Aragonese Castle, Taranto, Puglia, Italia*










http://www.fondoambiente.it/upload/oggetti/Castello_Aragonese.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Brézé - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Julius II's Castle and fortified village of Ostia, Roma, Italia*










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Magliana Castle, Roma, Italia*

Inside the highway ring (GRA, grande raccordo anulare), nowadays shrunk between railway and rapid speedways, stuck to the new wing of the compound (currently a Hospital of the Knights of Malta).










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle Belvedere, Vaticano, Roma*

Few people ever reckon the Palazzina Belvedere was born as a castle and still retains the look. Anyone can recognize that from the outlook of via Crescenzio/piazza Risorgimento. The castle was hardly rearranged late in the XVIII century to host a collection of sculptures, a core of the Vatican Museums.
Sadly, a chapel frescoed by Andrea Mantegna was ripped off. Irremediable loss. 
Moron.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Canonica's Fortezzuola (Little Fortress), Roma, Italia*

Originally conceived as a romantic pavillion in the XVIII century by the Borghese family inside their estate , now a public park (Villa Borghese, indeed) it ws turned in the XX century into the studio and residence of sculptor Pietro Canonica, thence was opened as a museum tributed to his works.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Cecchignola, Roma, Italia*

Roman foundation, medieval enriched until XIX century. Fresh restored.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Lunghezza, Roma, Italia*

One of the most towering in the municipality of Roma, on the banks of river Aniene.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Casal de' Pazzi Castle, Roma, Italia*

On the via Nomentana. Named after the first proprietors, the Pazzis, a florentine family of the XV century.
Nice private garden, don't you find?










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castelluccia, Roma, Italia*

Along the Via Triumphalis. Perhaps the most disappointing interiors in a historical castle in Rome - to the point of fake. Suited for celebrations however. About 500 m outside the highway ring.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rock of Vignola (Modena) Emilia-Romagna, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2178/2371812130_012b110497_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Montesegale (Pavia) Lombardia, Italia*

Even better life-size, believe me. 










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2278/2273551709_2bf6d660a9_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE SAN SERVANDO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ARTEAGA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MUNCHARAZ (Muntsaratz) family castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE IGUELDO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE SOTOMAYOR castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rocca Flea, Gualdo Tadino (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/2914050215_22603dcc6d_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rocca Maggiore, Assisi (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2090/2046329423_920cba25fc_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rocca di Capodimonte on Bolsena Lake (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3021/2758651509_ae1db3bf03_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Bolsena (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2372/2489446435_73844fb279_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Soriano nel Cimino (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3093/2778885704_730e924fff_m.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Torcrescenza (Rome, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rock of Viterbo, Lazio, Italia*

Sieged by the parking lots: how long will it resist?










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Tuscania (Viterbo) Lazio, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3386/3330606039_968a090c63_b.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Oh Tuscania, what an amazing town! kay:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Narni (Terni) Umbria, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3053/2777097823_e0e5384ac9_o.jpg


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Agliè (Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Torcrescenza Castle, Roma*

I re-post Crescenza Castle just to grasp an idea of the whole. Near via Flaminia.










from live search maps


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Bard, Valle d'Aosta, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3152/2864373145_4ac30b8e21_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Ussel, Valle d'Aosta, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3023/2706982551_4014a5a782_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Carimate (Como) Lombardia, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/16034883.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Visconti di San Vito's Castle, Somma Lombardo (Varee) Lombardia, Italia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/81/262819142_f7454c9717_o.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Rocca Grimalda (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5355079.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Silvano d'Orba (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2105810.jpg


----------



## MountMan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Castle of Pazin, Croatia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Tagliolo Monferrato (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*

*Castello n. 200!*
:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

Tagliolo, Rocca Grimalda and Silvano d'Orba (as well as Lercaro) are a handful of castelli very close each other (all in a distance of about 5 km as the crow flies - location is Orba Valley).










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5354898.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Lercaro, Ovada (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*

Lercaro needs help.
Anyone got some bucks left to purchase it -and restore?










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9164529.jpg


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

nice pics, thanx for sharing!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VARONA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE DOÑA OCHANDA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE AMPUDIA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MASID-PANTÓN castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE SOBROSO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE LA ALJAFERIA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> *CASTILLO DE LA ALJAFERIA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


love this castle!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^ me too!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

So do I.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castelvechio (Verona, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Soave (Verona, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Carlo V's Castle, Crotone, Calabria, Italia*

Frankly deserves an arrangement.










from live search maps


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i like this one... :cheers:



Pincio said:


> *Castello di Soave (Verona, Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Roppolo (Biella) Piemonte, talia*

The pic quality is weak.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/1050447.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Rocca Susella (Pavia) Lombardia, Italia*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1193/1350935687_fd3c6d1877_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Saumur - France (2)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Masino (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/19492819.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE COYANZA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE LOS HORRORES castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Masino (Torino) Piemonte, Italia/2*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PRIORIO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Pozzolgroppo (Alessandria) Piemonte Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/11404418.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château d'Ecouen - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Bruni Tedeschi Castle, Castagneto Po (Torino) Italia*

For sale - in event you may be interested. Owners expatriated, voice has it. No furniture inside. The best pieces purchased by the State after the right of preference. Other auctioned.










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3404/3182455658_c826678ac0_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VALDÉS SALAS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Royal Castle of Govone (Asti) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/162/371763712_59b98f3292_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Javarzay - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Mazzé (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*

Small blurred pic, but gives a clue of the natural location.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Guarene (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/379122.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Vairano Patenora (Caserta) Campania, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3104/2353655909_7ff5b0d779_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Arechi's Castle, Salerno, Campania, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3233/2414242796_cf94ef5f0b_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ARTAJONA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Château de Bonnefontaine - France


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE GORRAIZ castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Rocca dei Rettori, Benevento, Campania, Italia*

Benevento, a pope's landlock in the state of Naples, was ruled by a governor (rettore).










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1379/1071001240_f3b3589004_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PEÑARANDA DE DUERO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MONTEALEGRE DE CAMPOS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ENRIQUE III castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Chateaugiron - France*


----------



## jock in da pool (Apr 23, 2008)

*Castle Stalker Scotland*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Montesarchio (Benevento) Campania, Italia*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...archio_(lato_vetere)_con_castello_e_torre.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ALMENAR castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VILLALONSO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Monforte Castle, Campobasso, Molise, Italia*










http://www.centrostoricocb.it/immagini/IMM/CAST/IMG_7241.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Peyrepertuse - France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PUEBLA DE SANABRIA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MONTERREI castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Italy's Melfi Castle is nice as well, but I did' nt find any good pic to show :dunno:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

mucho stuctura/castillo de corazon....hehehe


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

Löwenburg (Lion's Castle) in Kassel, Germany



Source:Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Feltrinelli Castle, Villadeati (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*

The proprietor of the manor, Gian Giacomo Feltrinelli, was a press enterpreneur, and a communist terrorist in his leisure time.
Not funny. Just true. He died handling a bomb in march 1972. I still wasn't born. Times have changed.

Feltrinelli is the main bookstore network in Italy after Mondadori.

Mondadori is property (after bribing, as undoubtedly sentenced) of Silvio Berlusconi, a state capturer in his full time.
Berlusconi, in case you've just fallen out into Earth from Mars, has been sued by the Criminal Court (I said criminal) about 14 times, yet he has been never convicted so far because _he turns law at his own advantage _whenever he can - so easy: he is the incumbent prime minister of Italy and so he has been for six out of the last eight years.

Italy may have the most beautiful network of castles in the World (I'm biased, but in this thread I'm trying to convince you) but it's also a strange country. 










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/244/455340004_800fa11291_b.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ALMODOVAR DEL RÍO castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BAÑOS DE LA ENCINA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Adorno Castle, Castelletto d'Orba (Alessandria) Piemonte Italia*

Buzzi tower on the background.










cropped from http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3058079.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Artigny - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Solonghello (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/2345686938_ca2e5ea966_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Camino (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.mepiemont.net/immagini/zona3/camino/camino1.jpg


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Castillo de Olvera. Andalusia. (Spain),*

Castillo de Olvera. Andalusia. (Spain).


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Castillo de Tabernas. Andalusia. (Spain).


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Castillo de La Calahorra. Andalusía (Spain).


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Castillo Guardias Viejas. Andalusía. (Spain).


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Rambouillet - France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE ZOREDA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Spain castles rock!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

IMHO: too much google maps bad quality picture & HDR


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Maintenon - France*


----------



## wonwiin (Jan 12, 2008)

The mass of Italian and Spanish castles makes you appreciate the lone postings of castles from other countries as a breath of fresh air. Sorry, but I am now totally bored of Italian and Spanish castles.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio said:


> IMHO: too much google maps bad quality picture & HDR


My opinion:
HDR is Ok. 
Google maps is the only way to show some unknown castles or castles and its environments entirely.
IMHO this thread should avoid postcard-pics of same old landmarks (Sforzesco Milan, Sant'Angelo Rome). For that one can go straight flickr. 
A bit of info may also be useful.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^ ok


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE JADRAQUE castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE SIGÜENZA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*'CHÂTEAU' DE EL PARDO - ESPAÑA (spain)*
A castle of the 14th century turned into palace in the 16th century


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*'CHÂTEAU' DE RIOFRIO - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*SURSOCK Castle-BEIRUT*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

One pic per post...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Curemonte - France* 

(posted by breeezavoine in "France thread")


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Valbona (Padova) Veneto, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2198/2239465890_269818f138_o.jpg


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*BEITDEDDINE Castle-MOUNT LEBANON*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^ WOW! I like it!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

wonwiin said:


> The mass of Italian and Spanish castles makes you appreciate the lone postings of castles from other countries as a breath of fresh air. Sorry, but I am now totally bored of Italian and Spanish castles.


well why dont u post some pictures of other countries castles? atleast these people are posting


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

Getting out of Europe won't make us any harm anyway. 

*Mehrangarh fort in Jodphur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Murud Janjira sea fortress, Maharashtra, India*


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Amber Fort, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Castillo de Santa Catalina. Andalucía (Spain).*


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*Derawar fort, Pakistan*


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

I suppose colonial forts qualify too:

*'Castillo de San Marcos', formerly Fort Marion, in Florida, USA*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Monastero Bormida (Asti) Piemonte, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9733759.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Giarole (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9637454.jpg


----------



## Nolke (Oct 25, 2003)

*San Juan de Ulua fortress in Veracruz, Mexico*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*GUIJOSA. Castilla La Mancha. (Spain).*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castello Rosso, Costigliole di Saluzzo (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1421/577121299_18fb26cc17_b.jpg


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Castillo de Jadraque. El castillo del Cid. Castilla La Mancha. (Spain).


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Costigliole d'Asti (Asti) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/2659037294_9c1847300e_b.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château-Dauphin - France*


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

GUADAMUR. Castilla La Mancha. (Spain).


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

IPTUCCI: almost every castle you are posting have already been posted on this thread, please, look at the it


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Manta, Saluzzo (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/14473671.jpg


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CIUDAD-CASTILLO DE LHASA, city-castle of Lhasa - TIBETAN COUNTRY (THE TIBET)*


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ fantastic


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Montbrun - France*


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*PHARAON PALACE-BEIRUT* 
actually transformed into Robert Moawad Museum


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Sperlonga (Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Corigliano Calabro (Italy)*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Pazo de Meirás, Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Castillo de San Sebastián; Spain. *


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chateau de Montrottier - France*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

Nolke said:


> *Amber Fort, Jaipur, Rajasthan, India*


magnificent!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château du Tournel - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Borromeo Rock, Angera (Varese) Lombardia, Italia*










cropped from http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/156217.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Borromeo Rock, Angera (Varese) Lombardia, Italia / 2*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5761536.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castiglia, Saluzzo (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3142/2449544151_a877c70fda_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Carraresi Castle, Padova, Veneto, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9236375.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Roddi (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/5355461.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Roero Castle of Monticello d'Alba (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5168768.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Alfieri Castle, San Martino Alfieri (Cuneo) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/cherrytown/298684516/sizes/o/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Varsi (Parma) Emilia-Romagna, Italia*










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2260/2358189327_7fd52a8a02_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of the Knights of Malta, Magione (Perugia) Umbria, Italia*

Summer residence of the Great Master of the maltese Order.










http://www.minniti.info/main/immagini/0554.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Doria Castle, Mornese (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.minniti.info/main/immagini/0352.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Spinola Castle, Lerma (Alessandria) Piemonte, Italia*










http://www.minniti.info/main/immagini/0351.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chateau de La Garde - France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE JACA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful castles, chateau etc :cheers: very nice pics guys kay:


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE MORA DE RUBIELOS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE VILAMARÍN castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE CASTRELOS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*
This is called 'Pazo', more or less the same meaning of french château (castele+palace)


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*GRAND SERAIL - BEIRUT*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Milazzo (Messina) Sicilia, Italia*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3318/3197188861_6cecbc5b06_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castello di Villar Dora (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/17/Villar_Dora-Castello.png


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle of Rivara (Torino) Piemonte Italia*

















http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3295/2670709149_41aa61724e_b.jpg


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Castle (2) of Rivara (Torino) Piemonte, Italia*

















http://www.scoprinaturalive.com/gallery/castello rivara1.jpg


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Chateau de Martainville - France*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BELMONTE castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*













Are palaces allowed? which kind of palaces? (because of the french meaning of castle)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Hmm from my point of view one would better not post palaces.

When a building is called castle still in his native language, then it's Ok (es. rivara (1) pic # 800).

(Ok 'chateaux', but villas and palazzi/palaces/palacios would lead this thread astray).

I'll post some late XIX-century / early XX century villa that is called castle for its resemblance to old-manner castles.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Schloss Albrechtsberg near Dresden:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Schloss Babelsberg in Potsdam:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Schloss Pillnitz, near Dresden, too


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Schloss Schwetzingen:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Any historical pic of Berliner Schloss, Potsdam City Castle?


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*Sea Crusader Castle - SIDON*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

friedemann, you've posted the mosquee of schwetzingen's grounds! :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> Hmm from my point of view one would better not post palaces.
> 
> When a building is called castle still in his native language, then it's Ok (es. rivara (1) pic # 800).
> 
> ...


i think u're refering to my posts, i changed the names to castles if it suits u better...


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

He just was answering me, but Schloss Pillnitz is a palace,,, isn't it? and it's strange that if you're french you can post country palaces and if you're italian not because a castle is a defensive building and a palace just a residencial one...


----------



## PeterFalk (Jan 18, 2009)

Burghausen, Bavaria, Southern Germany


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

*Grad Viltuš, Slovenija*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Roquetaillade - France*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castle in Florence (Italy)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

zazo said:


> He just was answering me, but Schloss Pillnitz is a palace,,, isn't it? and it's strange that if you're french you can post country palaces and if you're italian not because a castle is a defensive building and a palace just a residencial one...


Well, sometimes country palaces retain the name castle in Italy too. I guess it's the same in Spain.
As about Lebanon, is the serail considered a castle or a palace? The serail looks like a castle though, perhaps a short piece of info (one or two lines, say) about why it was built in that style may justify the insertion in the thread "Castles".
When someone opens the thread "Villas and country palaces" french and german friends will have less subjects to post.
If zazo or ramazzotti or anyone have better posting criteria, please post explaining briefly such criteria.
This is not "my" or someone's particular thread. Let's just keep the set interesting and _consistent_ as it has been until now.

Good work.


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ the Serail is a Serail it had the same functions as A castle in Europe: Constructed in 1853, as an ottoman military barracks, this building was the headquarters of the French governor during the French Mandate. After Lebanon's Independence, it became the headquarters of the Prime minister of the Lebanese Gvt


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

*MOUSEYLHA Castle - North LEBANON*










ps:courtesy of Marlowski, ancient crusader castle


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE CASTELLAR castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*










Ok


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE BELMONTE DE CAMPOS castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO TEMPLARIO DE MIRAVET templar castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

*CASTILLO DE PEÑARROYA castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

* Abdij van Male, Sint-Kruis castle - BELGIË (Belgium)*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Saint Ulrich - France*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Ramazzotti said:


> ^^ the Serail is a Serail it had the same functions as A castle in Europe: Constructed in 1853, as an ottoman military barracks, this building was the headquarters of the French governor during the French Mandate. After Lebanon's Independence, it became the headquarters of the Prime minister of the Lebanese Gvt


Neat!


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

zazo said:


> *CASTILLO TEMPLARIO DE MIRAVET templar castle - ESPAÑA (spain)*


what a lovely town


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Palacio de Riofrio,Segovia; Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Palacio del Infante Don Luis,Boadilla del Monte,Madrid; Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Palacio del Pardo,Madrid; Spain.*


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

*Castillo de Altafuya,Tarragona; Spain.*


----------



## alex_zebe (Dec 12, 2008)

*Hunyad Castle, Hunedoara, Romania*


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Tanlay - France*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Al Faw Palace, Iraq*










This Palace is currently occupied by the US Military and contrators. This is located at Camp South Victory, Baghdad, Iraq.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Al Faw Palace at night*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Castle in Turkish Kurdistan*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Kurdistan Castle*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Side view of the Erbil Castle in Kurdistan*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

*Another scene of Al Faw Palace*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Uruguay*

Montevideo, Uruguay:










*Castillo Pittamiglio:*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

*Montevideo, Uruguay: *

*Palacio Taranco:*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Montevideo, Uruguay:*

*Castillo Soneira:*


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Those are not castles, just big houses copying european style, in America there are only some fortress and some castle taken from Europe to there, but nice indeed


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Cassero, Massa Marittima (Tuscany, Italy)*


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

zazo said:


> Those are not castles, just big houses copying european style, in America there are only some fortress and some castle taken from Europe to there, but nice indeed




Bufff... you better travel a little more. Out of Europe. You're not the center of the world.

In addition, this is Santa Teresa, in Uruguay too (Uruguay is just a little country, but there are a lot of castle's arquitecture all around Brasil, Argentina, Chile, Venezuela, Mexico, USA, Canada...):


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Yeah, of course, have you read me? ONLY SOME FORTRESS and some castles bought in Europe and taken to America,


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

The concept you should have of "castle" maybe it's not the same that in spanish.

DRAE:

"Lugar fuerte, cercado de murallas, baluartes, fosos y otras fortificaciones."

Just that.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Ok, fantastic, if you wanna hear yes, ok, yes, if you feel better... so in Disneyland there`s a big castle (copy i mean)


----------



## guille_89uy (Jan 14, 2008)

How arrogant can be europeans...

Of course it's a "copy" of the european arquitecture. Is there an independent "american" arquitecture since europeans arrive to the new continent, then? Of course NOT. 

All is a copy of european arquitecture, for sure...
But a castle is a castle, here or in China...


I repeat, the concept of castle in spanish maybe do not coincide with the english definition.

According with the Royal Academy of Spanish Language: 

"Lugar fuerte, cercado de murallas, baluartes, fosos y otras fortificaciones."

"Strong place surrounded of walls, bastions, pits and other fortifications."

Just that.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Whatever


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Gagliano Aterno (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*

Shaken but not damaged by the recent earthquake.










http://www.naturamediterraneo.com/P...Castello GAGLIANO ATERNO Pasqua 2007 1155.jpg


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

nice one there @vittorio


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

this place has lots of stories to tell


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updated pics; i will post few greek castles soon...



vittorio tauber said:


> *Gagliano Aterno (L'Aquila) Abruzzo, Italia*
> 
> *Shaken but not damaged by the recent earthquake.*
> 
> ...


Very good to read that  looks really awesome structure...


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château Turpault - France*


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

castle in the island... wow...



Martounet said:


> *Château Turpault - France*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

its not island i guess


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

so quess what? 



qwert_guy said:


> its not island i guess


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i guess its a polo... you know whats polo?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castle of Vulci (Latium, Italy)*










---


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

LIHUEIMO CASTLE - SANTA CRUZ, CHILE


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

gorgeous.... you took this photo @klugermann? good hand.... 



Klugermann said:


> LIHUEIMO CASTLE - SANTA CRUZ, CHILE


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

regjeex said:


> gorgeous.... you took this photo @klugermann? good hand....


Jejeje.. No, took from internet


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

CASTILLO DEL AGUA CLARA - Santa Cruz, Chile


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

ah ok.. hehehe but its gorgeous.... 



Klugermann said:


> Jejeje.. No, took from internet


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

this one looks beautiful too...



Klugermann said:


> CASTILLO DEL AGUA CLARA - Santa Cruz, Chile


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

CASTILLO WULFF - Viña del Mar, Chile


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

CASTILLO BRUNET - Viña del Mar, Chile


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Ghent Castle, Ghent, Belgium









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Laarne Castle, Belgium









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Castle De Haar, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Castle Loevestein, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Ammersoyen Castle, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Schaloen Castle, Valkenburg, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Castle Middachten,Velp, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Schonauwen Castle, Houten, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Rhijnauwen Castle, Utrecht, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Heemstede Castle, Houten, Netherlands









(Flickr)


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Niedzica Castle, Poland









(Flickr)


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

RESZEL CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

NIDZICA CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

LIDZBARK WARMIŃSKI, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

FROMBORK CASTLE AND ABBEY, POLAND


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

CASTLE OF ZORITA DE LOS CANES SPAIN


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

NOWY WIŚNICZ CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

NIEDZICA CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

ODRZYKOŃ CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

OLSZTYN CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

RYTRO CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

KWIDZYN CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

MALBORK CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

MOSZNA CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

OPORÓW CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

ŚWIECIE CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

KSIĄŻ CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*ALCAZABA DE ALMERÍA (SPAIN)*


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

ŚWINY CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

RADZYŃ CHEŁMIŃSKI CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

CHĘCINY CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

GNIEW CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## Maciek76 (May 5, 2009)

PIESKOWA SKAŁA CASTLE, POLAND


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Keep posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing castles  Poland ones are great


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Clermont - France*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*BUITRAGO DE LOZOYA WALLS AND CASTLE (14th century)* SPAIN


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Poland have a lot of castles with bricks, cool and diferent :yes:


----------



## zygzak (Dec 7, 2005)

*OLSZTYN CASTLE, POLAND, XIV century*









photo by zygzak


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Vizille - France*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wunderschön, beaute, nice and stuff! :applause:


Time for some Middle European castles again, eh.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Larissa's castle - Thessaly, Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/71.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mytilini's castle - Mytilini island, Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo2/2003.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Corfu castle - Corfu (Kerkyra) island, Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo/639.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

The akropolis was in fact the fortified part of a city, so technically it's not a castle, but yes an alcassaba.


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

I love castles!! awesome thread!! 
Keep it on!! ^__^


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castillo de Alarcón (Cuenca, Spain)*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castillo de Peñafiel (Valladolid, Spain)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Nafplio's castle - Nafplio (Peloponnese), Greece*








http://www.airphotos.gr/photo4/4401.jpg


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castillo de Molina de Aragón (Guadalajara, Spain)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello di Racconigi (Turin, Italy)*










---


----------



## mobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Cotroceni, Bucharest, Romania









http://www.romanianvoice.com/images/images/Ro052_Buc.jpg

---


----------



## mobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Corvin Castle, Hunedoara, Romania









http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5188/castelulcorvin.jpg

---


----------



## mobert (Apr 17, 2009)

Palatul Culturii (Cultural Palace), Iasi, Romania









http://lgi.is.edu.ro/iasi/palat/page_01.htm

---


----------



## journeyman231 (Apr 15, 2009)

Lubart'S castle , Lutsk, Ukraine


----------



## Klugermann (May 7, 2005)

*Majadas Palace - Pirque, Chile*


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Kasteel van Horst, Belgium*










(photo by me)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Castello della Manta (Piedmont, Italy)*

Outside it's nothing special.











This castle is famous for its amazing frescoes, one of the most beautiful gothic cycle in Europe.


























---


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Cardona. Catalunya. Spain.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2244430719/sizes/o/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome castles; interior and exterior too


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

*Osaka-jô (Castle of Osaka), Osaka, Japan (s. XVI)*


















*Photos by me*


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

mobert said:


> Peles Castle, Sinaia, Romania
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very beautiful!


----------



## zygzak (Dec 7, 2005)

Some peoples mix up castles (for defence) and palaces (residential). Obviously some castles were change for residential use...and for those it's right topic


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Rocca Malatestiana (Cesena, Italy)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/skiwalker79/420846755/in/set-72157603499401905/

---


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

that one have a fountain at the door, a beautiful one :yes:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Arpels said:


> that one have a fountain at the door, a beautiful one :yes:


The invaders admiring its beauty will decide not too attack.


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Castello Scaligero di Soave - Verona - Italy*



















---


----------



## Lariabian (Mar 25, 2009)

^^^^
WOW !!!


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

*Castel Sant'Angelo - Rome - Italy*

The Mausoleum of Hadrian, usually known as the Castel Sant'Angelo, is a towering cylindrical building in Rome, initially commissioned by the Roman Emperor Hadrian as a mausoleum for himself and his family. The building was later used as a fortress and castle, and is now a museum.




















---


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Maxximus: Nice, but credit your sources!



(Damn, this is getting annoying eh :lol


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château des Réaux - France*



wikimedia commons


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

*Hikone-jô (Castle of Hikone), Shiga, Japan (s.XVII)*

















*photos by me*

Little but nice castle in Shiga-ken. It is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/374/


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

*Château de Rohan - France*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

ikari said:


> Little but nice castle in Shiga-ken. It is a UNESCO World Heritage Site
> http://whc.unesco.org/en/tentativelists/374/


Hikone-jô is splendid!

This is the *Château de Pocé-sur-Cisse* - France.


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

I love castles...:drool:


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château des Magnans*, in Jausiers - France.



Alpes-de-Haute-Provence


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Most of these are palaces and not proper castles.


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

^^ +1!!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> Most of these are palaces and not proper castles.


Yeah, try to tell french people that a chateau it's not a castle :lol:


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

buho said:


> Yeah, try to tell french people that a chateau it's not a castle :lol:


It's just annoying. Castles are fortified. Chateax are baroque palaces of much later age.


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> It's just annoying. Castles are fortified. Chateax are baroque palaces of much later age.


Of course, and they include too "hôtels"...

Chateaux are incredible, but they aren't castles.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

I feel miffed that you say I'm not respecting the rules of this thread!
Castle is translated _château_ in French, not _forteresse_. I won't post pictures of palace, villa or any manor. In fact, château in English means winery, like Château-Margaux, but I won't post pictures of manors that are called châteaux in English. :tongue2:

The Château des Magnans is part of what we call the "villas mexicaines" built in Jausier (villa de la sapinière, Campecina, Javelly, Laugier). The Château des Magnans made fliying you off the handle, however it is called château, it is in the historical monuments and was inspired by Neuschwanstein and Vicchiomaggio, I wondered if you could remark that.
http://www.culture.gouv.fr/public/m...SYN=1&IMLY=&MAX1=1&MAX2=100&MAX3=100&DOM=Tous

I can post pictures of fort or fortress when they are called château! Like this one :
*Château de Vincennes* - Paris


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Or the *Château de Sarzay* :



Indre


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Don't worry Charpentier, since the first page of the thread, a lot of people posted chateaus, hotels, or just palaces (not only from France, from Italy, Spain and other european countries too)... I think Versailles is in the thread! :lol:


----------



## ikari (Dec 27, 2007)

Château de Sarzay is awesome!! *__*
I love it!!


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

buho said:


> Don't worry Charpentier, since the first page of the thread, a lot of people posted chateaus, hotels, or just palaces (not only from France, from Italy, Spain and other european countries too)... I think Versailles is in the thread! :lol:


Ok kay: It's a bit confusing and I used to look at this thread "Castle *&* fortresses" (beware your browser, there are many photos) : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826906
I won't post pictures of Versailles or the Louvre since they are palaces even if the louvre looked like the château de Vincennes in the king Charles V's time.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

ikari said:


> Château de Sarzay is awesome!! *__*


Yes it is, and I like the way to take photographs through a door. I've seen the château de Vincennes photographied like that, the shot is worth seeing.


http://www.flickr.com/photos/alaind20sn/3127046179/


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Château de Pesteils*, in Polminhac - Auvergne


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2402983340/

Cantal


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome castle photos :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Albani Castle of Urgnano (Bergamo) Lombardy, Italia*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Chojnik castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grodno castle in Zagorze Slaskie (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grodziec castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Ksiaz castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bolkow castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bedzin castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Niedzica castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Checiny castle (Poland)*


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czorsztyn castle (Poland)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those Poland castles are truly awesome


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

love the one with the griffiths


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

*Czocha castle (Poland)*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ I like Czocha castle, and it's huge! :cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Chojnik castle is really amazing!! Regards.*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle in Rovies town - Evia island, Greece*








from flickr


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Castle Freienfels - Famous for the knights festival in the first maydays close the castle.


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

Even ruined those castles are still impressing.
It's good to bring life to the Castle Freienfels as it is during the medieval knights festival. 

This is the Château de Cléron, in Franche-Comté.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yogi_om/2381166354/

Doubs


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Those Poland castles are truly awesome


^^+1


----------



## bestkub (Jul 23, 2007)

Chateau de Vincenne, France


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Castle of Mytilini - ****** island, Greece*








from www.airphotos.gr


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Pieskowa Skała, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Gołuchów, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Golub-Dobrzyń, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Krasiczyn, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Baranów Sandomierski, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Kórnik, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Moszna, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Nowy Wiśnicz, Poland








I like this one


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Malbork, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Kwidzyn, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Imperial Castle, Poznań, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Wawel, Kraków, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Pszczyna, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Gniew, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Lidzbark Warmiński, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Nidzica, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Dębno, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Legnica, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Kętrzyn, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Oleśnica, Poland


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those castles in Poland are awesome :cheers:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice castles indeed, I didn't know Poland had that many.


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Bobolice, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Szydłowiec, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Kliczków, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Pieszyce, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Brzeg, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Warsaw Royal Castle, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Uniejów, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Niepołomice, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Bielsko-Biała, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Niedzica, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Ogrodzieniec, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Reszel, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Bytów, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Rzeszów, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Karpniki, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Przemyśl, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Łańcut, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Sandomierz, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Oporów, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Lublin, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Pęzino, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Szcztyna, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Łęczyca, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Janowiec, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Krzyżtopór, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Przecław, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Wojnowice, Poland


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

Grodziec, Poland


----------



## DeNeza401 (May 17, 2008)

Castillo de Chapultepec -México City[/B][/SIZE]
_Chapultepec Castle_










^^ ^^ ^^
Nice place & good info. Thanks for posting


----------



## Neon87 (Jun 30, 2008)

The Glorieta Castle - Sucre Bolivia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chapultepec Castle looks very nice indeed, thanks for the photo


----------



## Spellshock (Oct 11, 2009)

More PICTURES!!!!!!!


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Since there´s been so few from scandinavia... here´s a couple from Sweden. :cheers:
*
GRIPSHOLMS CASTLE, SWEDEN*


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

KALMAR CASTLE, SWEDEN


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

BORGHOLMS CASTLE RUIN, SWEDEN










Not a good place to be during a rainy day. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

LÄCKÖ CASTLE, SWEDEN


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

TROLLEHOLM CASTLE, SWEDEN


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sweden rocks :uh:


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)

Krasna Horka, Slovakia


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Sunset at Methoni medieval castle, Peloponnese (Greece)*

sunset at Methoni medieval castle by alexandros9, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Nices castles


----------



## Cityphoto (May 27, 2013)

Kufstein Castle in Tyrol, Austria










From images of Austria by Anna Kovaleva


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Windsor Castle, Windsor, county of Berkshire, England 


Windsor Castle.25th May 2013 by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Windsor Castle.25th May 2013 by mcmillant75, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Brighton's pavilion, Hanover, Brighton, England, GB


Brighton's pavilion - Version 2 by julien texier, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Monbazillac Castle, Monbazillac, Aquitaine, France


Château de Monbazillac (24) by montestier, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Leeds Castle, Kent, England


Leeds Castle by Misterzeee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Wrest Park, Bedfordshire, England


Wrest Park by Misterzeee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Royal Castle of Laeken - Brussels, Belgium


Royal Castle of Laeken - Brussels, Belgium by Lsnoeren88, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Framlingham castle, Framlingham, England, GB


Framlingham castle by Misterzeee, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Burg Eltz Germany (medieval castle), Cochem-Zell, Rhineland-Palatinate, Germany


Burg Eltz Germany (medieval castle) by mbell1975, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Brougham castle, Brougham, England, GB


Brougham castle by Misterzeee, on Flickr


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Bánffy Castle, Bonțida, Romania*




The great castle of Bontida 1 by Portik Lorant, on Flickr


----------

